# bumibitaw dahil



## Reflections

Hi,

Another quote on an image. I would like to understand it's meaning:

Ang sarap mahalin ng taong kahit madalas syang nahihirapan na pakisamahan ka. Hindi parin bumibitaw dahil mahal na mahal ka nya

Thanks


----------



## epistolario

It feels good to love someone even though he or she is having a hard time get along well with you. [That person] still wouldn't let you go because he or she really loves you.


----------



## Reflections

epistolario said:


> It feels good to love someone even though he or she is having a hard time get along well with you. [That person] still wouldn't let you go because he or she really loves you.




Thank you Epistolario


----------



## DotterKat

Reflections said:


> ....Ang sarap mahalin ng taong kahit madalas syang nahihirapan na pakisamahan ka. Hindi parin bumibitaw dahil mahal na mahal ka nya



There is an error in your text. It should be:

Ang sarap *mahalin ng isang taong* kahit madalas siyang nahihirapan na pakisamahan ka ay hindi pa rin bumibitaw dahil mahal na mahal ka niya.

The corresponding translation would be:

It is so good *to be loved by someone* who, despite having a difficult time getting along with you, still persists because he/she truly loves you.


----------



## Reflections

Thank you again DotterKat.


----------

